# what you need to paint



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thinking of getting into the lure painting hobby, what do I need as far as type of primers, paints and clear coat (prefer not to clearcoat with epoxy) any suggestions or tips greatly appreciated.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

You can choose either enamels or water-based paints, such as createx.

For primer you can use Krylon Fusion white; for sealer (before priming), you can use Minwax sanding sealer.

Just curious; why don't you want to use epoxy as a clear coat?


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I just think epoxy would be to thick a to hard to get a thin smooth coat. maybe I am wrong on that, Am I?


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Angler, I think you'll need to actually try the two main types of epoxy to see if they suit your needs. 

The easiest to use (in my opinion) is Devcon 2 ton epoxy, which can be purchased at Walmart in the paint department for about $2.

One coat of Devcon is actually pretty thin. You just brush it on with a small paint brush and then rotate the bait by holding it with a pair of vice grips. In about 20 to 25 minutes the epoxy will have set up and you can place the bait (still held by the vice grip clinging to the tail hook hanger) somewhere safe until it fully hardens, which is about 7 to 10 hours or so.

The Devcon epoxy produces a nice hard finish, which will protect the bait and all your hard work for a long time to come.

The other type of epoxy is called envirotex and although its a bit tougher to use its my favorite. It takes much, much longer to set up...about 2 hours at a minimum. Most of us place the bait on a rotisserie wheel system to allow the bait to rotate slowly to prevent runs and drips. But the finish is just beautiful and it tends to hold up well also.

I wrote a thread about epoxy. If you look through the topics, I'm sure it will be in the first few pages. 

Hope that helps.

Vince


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Angler69...Check your PM's...I can get with you to help if you live reasonably close to me. It may help remove the intimidation factor a little!

Or at least we can screw up a few together!


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

For a musky bait a layer of D2T may be considered "thin", but for a 3/8 oz or less (maybe even 1/2 oz)bass crankbait I think one coat of D2T is about the right thickness. The envirotex is much thinner. I would say that about 3-4 layers of etex = one layer of d2t.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thank you all, I will try to have my project up and running within a month, I'll be back to ask more questions I'am sure.

Just thought of one....where do you get the thing to turn baits? Homemade set up or commercially available?


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

You can just make one out of an old grill rotisserie. I cut out 2 round discs about 12 or 14 inches in diameter, fastened one to each end of the rod and put screw hooks around the outside of each one. I have a few springs that I cut into different sizes to hold the baits on (one through the line tie and one through the rear hook hanger) but I've seen people use rubberbands too. Probably didn't take much more than an hour to make the whole thing and it works great. Picked up the rotisserie at a yard sale for $5. I can put 8 lures at a time on it but I don't like them that close together because it's hard to see the air bubbles in the epoxy and get them out, plus I can't coat that many at one time so I usually only do 4.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Angler, I have a BBQ motor and bar if you want it...I bought it to get started in this madness but I decided on a different set-up...it is just laying in my garage...you are welcome to have it...it is brand new!!


----------

